# Evinrude Streamflow



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

I began work on a new project last week; a 1937 Evinrude Streamflow. Also, this will be the third "projects" thread I've started, still not having completed either of my previous projects.  

It arrived from France in about two dozen pieces, in surprisingly decent condition, missing only a couple key parts.  

My plans are to restore it properly with a polished finish and compete in local downhill racing events.

Here are a few photos taken the day it arrived..


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

Btw, not serious about competing at downhill racing events


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

Anxious to ride it, my first step was to fabricate the missing Milsco seat chassis and seatpost that are unique to the Streamflow.  A friend I had made here on the Cabe was kind enough to pull the saddle/chassis from his restored Evinrude and loan it to me for the purposes of having a model to measure from.  For reference, of the two in the lower photo, the original is toward the right.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't have a machine shop, so the work was done primarily with a 3.5" angle grinder, vise, and flat files.  There was a bit of trial and error as well.  The first attempt was made of aluminum and just didn't prove very strong once bent.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

Here is the final version made of steel and mounted to an original Milsco pan.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

Seat post was next.  It seems that at some point in history, the original post was hacksawed to accomodate a traditional type seatpost clamp.  To correct this, tube stock was cut to length, and welded to the original post.  The post required some notching as well.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 24, 2016)

Tested great!  The parts will be disassembled and painted later.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2016)

Great job on the seat frame and post!


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2016)

Steampunk to the max, great job. These bikes are definitely an acquired taste, I like it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey Steve for not having all the high speed tools you still do great work. No secret that I'm not a fan of these bikes but I respect your craftsmanship and returning the bike to its proper form. I have seen these polished--I could reference the 'ol polished turd joke--but won't! My real question here is were any of these delivered from the factory polished? I thought they were all either blue or red? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice clean fab work.  Thanks for posting


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Hey Steve for not having all the high speed tools you still do great work... My real question here is were any of these delivered from the factory polished? I thought they were all either blue or red? V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn! 
To answer your question, I don't know what colors were offered originally. I have seen restored examples in red, blue and polished, but the only Evinrude that I could locate in original form is the red Imperial owned by Hannah Schroller in Kansas.
Honestly, it's difficult for me to imagine that the company would go through the trouble of hand polishing these bicycles to a brilliant mirror finish.  I was planning on more of a brushed satin polish level to maintain a more nostalgic appearance.
I'd like to find out with certainty, however, what finishes were offered originally. Are there any other known examples of streamflows in original finish, in any condition?  I'd like to see photos!


----------



## None (Oct 25, 2016)

Fantastic job! Holy smokes! Awesome, Steve! :eek:


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/evinrude-streamflow-for-sale-all-original.87867/#post-552958


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 25, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


>




Cool, thanks! Are you certain that this is original?  This is actually the exact finish that I'm shooting for. Sort of a dull polish.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Cool, thanks! Are you certain that this is original?  This is actually the exact finish that I'm shooting for. Sort of a dull polish.




Could be? Not sure tho. Badge looks pretty orig as well as the decal,unless they were repopped.. Maybe ask the owner?(If this member is indeed the owner)
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/evinrude-streamflow-for-sale-all-original.87867/#post-553006


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't care what anyone else says, I think these are beautiful bikes. Put it in a line up full of schwinns and see what bike people gravitate to. 

Great job on the seat set-up. I've built many custom parts with basic tools. Prooves you don't need a full machine shop to get the job done.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice work with hand tools.the way we did it a few decades ago when customizing Harleys.

I'm digging the polished look.the bikes shown are most likely what they meant by " highly polished " back in the day.I hope to achieve the same results with my hextube.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty nice job Steve. Once is painted it'll pass as an original. Awesome!
If that was mine I would keep that horrible green color. It'll be unique.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 25, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Pretty nice job Steve. Once is painted it'll pass as an original. Awesome!
> If that was mine I would keep that horrible green color. It'll be unique.




That green definitely looked better once the skinwall mtb tires were swapped out for some whitewalls.

This photo also shows the saddle that was initially included.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2016)

Excellent job man!!


----------



## sarmis (Oct 28, 2016)

I think the bike polished to the satin silver finish like you mentioned but with the current green fenders would be an unique look !


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 28, 2016)

What's the deal with the double chain stays. Is it some type of suspension.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 28, 2016)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 375354
> 
> That green definitely looked better once the skinwall mtb tires were swapped out for some whitewalls.
> 
> This photo also shows the saddle that was initially included.




"Green Mean Machine"


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 29, 2016)

Absolutely a sweet ride with a cool color to boot. Nice job Steve


----------



## SHO2010 (Oct 30, 2016)

I love the design it is like mechanical sculpture. one or those would be on my bucket list.


----------



## RustyK (Oct 31, 2016)

STRADALITE said:


> What's the deal with the double chain stays. Is it some type of suspension.




The bottom bracket and seat move up and down together. Seat post goes all the way to the bottom bracket, the double spring on the seat makes it go up and down.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Nov 1, 2016)

This bike is wild- and beautiful in its own way! I would love to see one in person sometime. 
Good luck with it. I'm really enjoying following your progress. 

P.S. I haven't finished any of my build threads either...


----------

